
Show HN: A resume-tracking platform for job seekers - presumi
https://presumi.com/
======
HerrBenedikt
Hey guys,

I have a small Problem with your service, when I upload my resume (generated
with xelatex)I will get this strange Error.

Preprocessing: 0/2 Preprocessing: 1/2 Preprocessing: 2/2 Working: 0/2 Cannot
flatten a non-CID font

Can you please have a look.

Thanks!

